# Performance for 87 Maxima?



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Does anybody know where to find perfomance parts for my 87 Maxima? Suspension, engine mods, ecetera.
Thank you, Mark


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You're going to have a tough time finding suspension parts for that year. 89 and up are the models a lot of aftermarket folks make parts for...

The engine is a VG30, and 300zx shared that same motor, including the turbo... search the net, you'll find something.

You can always do some of your own custom modifications... Intake and exhaust are a couple.


----------

